# Capoeira



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2014)

Ho fatto una lezione di prova....mi e' piaciuta ma non sono molto acrobatica....mi chiedo se arrivero' mai a sostenermi solo sulle braccia e a fare un po' di cose Iinteressanti come gli altri del gruppo....mi sa pero' che alvdi la' di tutto e' un bel corso anche per tonificarsi.
Chi la fa? C'e' speranza di diventare bravini? Opinioni?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Roba da negri sherpa.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho fatto una lezione di prova....mi e' piaciuta ma non sono molto acrobatica....mi chiedo se arrivero' mai a sostenermi solo sulle braccia e a fare un po' di cose Iinteressanti come gli altri del gruppo....mi sa pero' che alvdi la' di tutto e' un bel corso anche per tonificarsi.
> Chi la fa? C'e' speranza di diventare bravini? Opinioni?


A Londra ? 

Nome del gruppo o del Mestre ? 

A Londra insegnano alcuni dei Mestre più famosi e bravi al mondo, magari a poterle fare una o due lezioni con loro.

Sarebbe come andare a far lezione di musica da Bach.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A Londra ?
> 
> Nome del gruppo o del Mestre ?
> 
> ...


Il più famoso Mestre del mondo ce l'abbiamo noi. Se devi andare a Venezia passi per forza di là

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il più famoso Mestre del mondo ce l'abbiamo noi. Se devi andare a Venezia passi per forza di là
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il più famoso Mestre del mondo ce l'abbiamo noi. Se devi andare a Venezia passi per forza di là
> 
> Buscopann


Perplè, a questo domani moo cacci via per piacere


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, a questo domani moo cacci via per piacere


Mò apro un thread di scuse pure io, visto che van tanto di moda 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, a questo domani moo cacci via per piacere


:rotfl: no busco no.. Ma tu non dovresti preparare il dolce per tutti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho fatto una lezione di prova....mi e' piaciuta ma non sono molto acrobatica....mi chiedo se arrivero' mai a sostenermi solo sulle braccia e a fare un po' di cose Iinteressanti come gli altri del gruppo....mi sa pero' che alvdi la' di tutto e' un bel corso anche per tonificarsi.
> Chi la fa? C'e' speranza di diventare bravini? Opinioni?


L'Acrobaticità comunque non è fondamentale e comunque, se l'insegante non è male in pochi mesi potresti arrivare a traguardi inaspettati.

Sulla storia della tonificazione, chiedi alla Matraini.....................e all'effetto avuto sui suoi glutei


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, a questo domani moo cacci via per piacere


No Busco no


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perplè, a questo domani moo cacci via per piacere



ma anche no!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Roba da negri sherpa.


Una volta che hai espresso il concetto. Che ci si scherza sopra insieme, Che ci si ride sopra insieme. Non sei obbligato ogni volta a rispondere alla parola capoeira con la parola negro o sherpa.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta che hai espresso il concetto. Che ci si scherza sopra insieme, Che ci si ride sopra insieme. Non sei obbligato ogni volta a rispondere alla parola capoeira con la parola negro o sherpa.


AhahahhHAhHAhhahHAHHAHahahhHAhAHAHhahhHAhahhah!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho fatto una lezione di prova....mi e' piaciuta ma non sono molto acrobatica....mi chiedo se arrivero' mai a sostenermi solo sulle braccia e a fare un po' di cose Iinteressanti come gli altri del gruppo....mi sa pero' che alvdi la' di tutto *e' un bel corso anche per tonificarsi*.
> Chi la fa? C'e' speranza di diventare bravini? Opinioni?



gioco capoeira da settembre 2013 e già riesco a fare la verticale, la bananera e altre cose interessanti pur non essendo mai stata una sportiva
i muscoli di tutto il mio corpo si stanno sviluppando in modo funzionale e armonico ( a 42 anni!!!!!!) e non ti dico l'elasticità acquisita
l'importante è essere costanti  e motivati (mai mancata una lezione o una roda)

ma prendere la capoeira come un corso di di tonificazione è svalutarla, per cui se sei motivata a continuare ti consiglio di assumerla come un life training, se si può dire così: 
la capoeira si gioca, si canta e si suona, va vissuta col gruppo come esperienza di vita prima che arte marziale

è una delle cose per cui ringrazierò sempre Tubarao :inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

bananeira


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AhahahhHAhHAhhahHAHHAHahahhHAhAHAHhahhHAhahhah!



Bene. Ben contento di suscitare la tua ilarità.

Comunque JB, senza acredine alcuna, la prima volta ci rido, la seconda ci rido con te, la terza e la quarta pure, alla quinta ci ride pure lo yak, alla sesta cominci a rompere il cazzo. Semplice come concetto no ?


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene. Ben contento di suscitare la tua ilarità.
> 
> Comunque JB, senza acredine alcuna, la prima volta ci rido, la seconda ci rido con te, la terza e la quarta pure, *alla quinta ci ride pure lo yak*, *alla sesta cominci a rompere il cazzo.* Semplice come concetto no ?


Dice il saggio:
quando Yak ride, smetti di rompe er cazzo

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il più famoso Mestre del mondo ce l'abbiamo noi. Se devi andare a Venezia passi per forza di là
> 
> Buscopann



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dice il saggio:
> quando Yak ride, smetti di rompe er cazzo
> 
> Buscopann


Siamo in formissima oggi


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Siamo in formissima oggi


Stò in ferie :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene. Ben contento di suscitare la tua ilarità.
> 
> Comunque JB, senza acredine alcuna, la prima volta ci rido, la seconda ci rido con te, la terza e la quarta pure, alla quinta ci ride pure lo yak, alla sesta cominci a rompere il cazzo. Semplice come concetto no ?


Me lo hai già espresso, il concetto, come no? Indovina un po' perchè siamo qua con te che lo ribadisci ancora? Perchè ti stranisci? Che ti frega? Perchè se lo scrivo tu TORNI di nuovo a ribadire in concetto? Perchè, e rispondo io per te, siamo qui proprio per quel motivo. Io scrivo e tu *BAM* ti sturbi. Non ti ho mica scopato la mamma (e se l'ho fatto c'era del tenero sentimento, comunque). Che ti frega?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo hai già espresso, il concetto, come no? Indovina un po' perchè siamo qua con te che lo ribadisci ancora? Perchè ti stranisci? Che ti frega? Perchè se lo scrivo tu TORNI di nuovo a ribadire in concetto? Perchè, e rispondo io per te, siamo qui proprio per quel motivo. Io scrivo e tu *BAM* ti sturbi. *Non ti ho mica scopato la mamma (e se l'ho fatto c'era del tenero sentimento, comunque*). Che ti frega?


Ma perché tutti a me devono capire gli storti.

Perché.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché tutti a me devono capire gli storti.
> 
> Perché.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bene. Ben contento di suscitare la tua ilarità.
> 
> Comunque JB, senza acredine alcuna, la prima volta ci rido, la seconda ci rido con te, la terza e la quarta pure, *alla quinta ci ride pure lo yak*, alla sesta cominci a rompere il cazzo. Semplice come concetto no ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa l'ho visualizzata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché tutti a me devono capire gli storti.
> 
> Perché.


Veramente sei tu lo storto a rispondere. E' semplice come concetto, no?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gioco capoeira da settembre 2013 e già riesco a fare la verticale, la bananera e altre cose interessanti pur non essendo mai stata una sportiva
> i muscoli di tutto il mio corpo si stanno sviluppando in modo funzionale e armonico (* a 42 anni!!!!!!) *e non ti dico l'elasticità acquisita
> l'importante è essere costanti  e motivati (mai mancata una lezione o una roda)
> 
> ...


'mazza! Na vecchia proprio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma perché tutti a me devono capire gli storti.
> 
> Perché.


E' colpa dell'avatar. Attiri brutta gente. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 'mazza! Na vecchia proprio!:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

era per esprimere un concetto molto vero che ci ricorda sempre il contra-mestre 

_la capoeira è per tutti, ma non tutti sono per la capoeira_

joey per esempio, non lo è ( e non sa cosa si perde)


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo hai già espresso, il concetto, come no? Indovina un po' perchè siamo qua con te che lo ribadisci ancora? Perchè ti stranisci? Che ti frega? Perchè se lo scrivo tu TORNI di nuovo a ribadire in concetto? Perchè, e rispondo io per te, siamo qui proprio per quel motivo. Io scrivo e tu *BAM* ti sturbi. Non ti ho mica scopato la mamma (e se l'ho fatto c'era del tenero sentimento, comunque). Che ti frega?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu lo storto a rispondere. E' semplice come concetto, no?


Un'emorroide di 20 kg darebbe meno fastidio 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un'emorroide di 20 kg darebbe meno fastidio
> 
> Buscopann


Questo perchè sono frustrato di non essere riuscito a diventare la prima ballerina alla Scala di Milano, come hai argutamente supposto(a).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> era per esprimere un concetto molto vero che ci ricorda sempre il contra-mestre
> 
> ...


Non sono per un mucchio di cose, per la cronaca.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo perchè sono frustrato di non essere riuscito a diventare la prima ballerina alla Scala di Milano, come hai argutamente supposto(a).



ma che orrore:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu lo storto a rispondere. E' semplice come concetto, no?


Senti, ti reputo, ancora, una persona dotata di acume e senso critico. Dimmi dove OGNI VOLTA come dici tu rispndo piccato alle tue prese per il culo sulla storia dello sherpa negro e punkabbestia. L'altro giorno ad esempio mi sembra di essere stato allo scherzo con la storia dei selfie e lo yak, e altre volte non ho proprio risposto. Ti ho solo fatto notare che non è necessario che ogni post in cui si parla di cose che non capisci, o non ti piacciono, devi per forza prendere per il culo come se fosse un comandamento.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo perchè sono frustrato di non essere riuscito a diventare la prima ballerina alla Scala di Milano, come hai argutamente supposto(a).


Ormai è tardi. Il tutù non ti entra più.
Però avresti potuto fare da modello a Botero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono per un mucchio di cose, per la cronaca.



e per fortuna, direi


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, ti reputo, ancora, una persona dotata di acume e senso critico. Dimmi dove OGNI VOLTA come dici tu rispndo piccato alle tue prese per il culo sulla storia dello sherpa negro e punkabbestia. L'altro giorno ad esempio mi sembra di essere stato allo scherzo con la storia dei selfie e lo yak, e altre volte non ho proprio risposto. Ti ho solo fatto notare che non è necessario che ogni post in cui si parla di cose che non capisci, o non ti piacciono, devi per forza prendere per il culo come se fosse un comandamento.


Non mi va di andare a cercare per i thread, su. Lo sai che ho ragione. Come quando pensavi che fossi di Teramo perchè lì ci hai vissuto e sai che tutti lì ragionano così, che sai com'è, insomma è un'altra merdata. L'altro giorno con lo yak è stato almeno un mesetto fa e c'era pure qualcuna di mezzo, sicchè da navigato paraculo ci sei stato eccome allo scherzo. Non è un comandamento, è la riprova della teoria di Pavlov. Nè più, nè meno.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> era per esprimere un concetto molto vero che ci ricorda sempre il contra-mestre
> 
> ...


E' che a volte sembra che, in età da olimpiadi, ti sembra miracoloso che tu sia come sei. Sei giovane! Eh che cavolo!!
JB non è sportivo.
Come lo capisco!


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi va di andare a cercare per i thread, su. Lo sai che ho ragione. Come quando pensavi che fossi di Teramo perchè lì ci hai vissuto e sai che tutti lì ragionano così, che sai com'è, insomma è un'altra merdata. L'altro giorno con lo yak è stato almeno un mesetto fa e c'era pure qualcuna di mezzo, sicchè da navigato paraculo ci sei stato eccome allo scherzo. Non è un comandamento, è la riprova della teoria di Pavlov. Nè più, nè meno.


Perché ti devo rispondere male ? Perché ?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché ti devo rispondere male ? Perché ?


Usa la Forza, Luke.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un'emorroide di 20 kg darebbe meno fastidio
> 
> Buscopann


Ma oggi che hai? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi va di andare a cercare per i thread, su. Lo sai che ho ragione. Come quando pensavi che fossi di Teramo perchè lì ci hai vissuto e sai che tutti lì ragionano così, che sai com'è, insomma è un'altra merdata. L'altro giorno con lo yak è stato almeno un mesetto fa e c'era pure qualcuna di mezzo, sicchè da navigato paraculo ci sei stato eccome allo scherzo. Non è un comandamento, è la riprova della teoria di Pavlov. Nè più, nè meno.



ovvio che tubarao è un paraculo, avevi dubbi? :mrgreen:

comunque tu sei sostanzialmente un ignorante e hai un ottuso atteggiamento di chiusura verso le cose che non capisci
che è trasversale a teramo, stoccolma, pechino e qualsiasi posto al mondo dove ci siano degli ignoranti


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma oggi che hai? :rotfl:


L'ho scritto prima. Stò in ferie :mrgreen:
Tra un po' se sveglia er pupo. Facciamo merenda. Poi a fare la spesa. Sò casalinguo in questi giorni. Serve qualcosa al Supermercato? Ci sono le colombe della Maina in offerta. Quella al cioccolato è un massaggio al palato.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho scritto prima. Stò in ferie :mrgreen:
> Tra un po' se sveglia er pupo. Facciamo merenda. Poi a fare la spesa. Sò casalinguo in questi giorni. Serve qualcosa al Supermercato? Ci sono le colombe della Maina in offerta. Quella al cioccolato è un massaggio al palato.
> 
> Buscopann


Sushi?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho scritto prima. Stò in ferie :mrgreen:
> Tra un po' se sveglia er pupo. Facciamo merenda. Poi a fare la spesa. Sò casalinguo in questi giorni. Serve qualcosa al Supermercato? Ci sono le colombe della Maina in offerta. Quella al cioccolato è un massaggio al palato.
> 
> Buscopann


Si si dunque mozzarella di bufala e pomodorini pachino e uno sfilatino grazie poi passo io a ritirare e restituire el dineros


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio che tubarao è un paraculo, *avevi dubbi?* :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque tu sei sostanzialmente un ignorante e hai un ottuso atteggiamento di chiusura verso le cose che non capisci
> che è trasversale a teramo, stoccolma, pechino e qualsiasi posto al mondo dove ci siano degli ignoranti


Non io.

Poi: delle cose di cui non mi frega nulla, casomai e a voler essere di manica assurdamente larga con quello che scrivi. E manco è chiusura.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sushi?



Per la prossima vediamo di organizzarci. Ci hai fatto venire la curiosità del sushi gay restaurant :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si dunque mozzarella di bufala e pomodorini pachino e uno sfilatino grazie poi passo io a ritirare e restituire el dineros


Maremma. un'altra che vuol fare la modella. Ma quando ti pesi la bilancia si mette a ridere per il solletico? :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la prossima vediamo di organizzarci. Ci hai fatto venire la curiosità del sushi gay restaurant :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


In che senso?:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Usa la Forza, Luke.


Non ti conviene. Dovessi usarla il botto lo sentirebbero fino a Bora Bora.

Ti chiedo solo di finirla qui con storie di paraculaggine, negraggine, sherpitudine e cazzi vari.


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?:singleeye:


Curiosona. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Non ti conviene. Dovessi usarla il botto lo sentirebbero fino a Bora Bora.*
> 
> Ti chiedo solo di finirla qui con storie di paraculaggine, negraggine, sherpitudine e cazzi vari.


Gesù. 

Ma mica è colpa mia se sei così. Ora, hai intenzione di farmi arrivare a Bora Bora o ti fermi?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Curiosona.
> 
> Buscopann


Ci sono assonanze e anologie inquietanti 

Edit: analogie


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per la prossima vediamo di organizzarci. Ci hai fatto venire la curiosità del sushi gay restaurant :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono assonanze e anologie inquietanti


Beh...sai com'è. E' un sushi artistico. Una fetta di tonno, due palle di riso e il gioco è fatto. 
Vieni anche tu?

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma. un'altra che vuol fare la modella. Ma quando ti pesi la bilancia si mette a ridere per il solletico? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


beh, a mozzarelle di bufala e sfilatini ti ci voglio a fare la dieta :risata::risata::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, a mozzarelle di bufala e sfilatini ti ci voglio a fare la dieta :risata::risata::sarcastic::sarcastic:


Dipende dagli sfilatini. Quelli di carne fanno dimagrire 
E poi diglielo anche tu che la colomba al cioccolato è meno grassa della mozzarella 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...sai com'è. E' un sushi artistico. Una fetta di tonno, due palle di riso e il gioco è fatto.
> Vieni anche tu?
> 
> Buscopann


Dipende dalla qualità del tonno.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Maremma. un'altra che vuol fare la modella. Ma quando ti pesi la bilancia si mette a ridere per il solletico? :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma la mozzarella di bufala non è adatta per la dieta


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dipende dagli sfilatini. Quelli di carne fanno dimagrire
> E poi diglielo anche tu che la colomba al cioccolato è meno grassa della mozzarella
> 
> Buscopann


io? sia mai. Non mangio dolci e mi alimento con roba magrissimissima sempre (mi piace far il solletico alla bilancia) :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la mozzarella di bufala non è adatta per la dieta


ma dai, è buonissima :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la mozzarella di bufala non è adatta per la dieta


Si vede che non ho mai fatto una dieta in vita mia vero? Vado ad annegare la mia ignoranza nella colomba. 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla qualità del tonno.


in un sushi gay restaurant è difficile che la qualità del tonno sia scarsa 

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Roba da negri sherpa.


Più che altro cazzeggio da favela... però mi sa che è divertente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> in un sushi gay restaurant è difficile che la qualità del tonno sia scarsa
> 
> Buscopann


Dubito che la qualità si riveli con me :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio che tubarao è un paraculo, avevi dubbi? :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque tu sei sostanzialmente un ignorante e *hai un ottuso atteggiamento di chiusura verso le cose che non capisci
> *che è trasversale a teramo, stoccolma, pechino e qualsiasi posto al mondo dove ci siano degli ignoranti


................................................................. non dico niente:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dubito che la qualità si riveli con me :mexican:


ma sempre 'sta storia delle foche? Essù, non sei vegetariana, goditelo!  (è proprio vero che chi ha il pane non ha i denti...)


----------



## Buscopann (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io? sia mai. Non mangio dolci e *mi alimento con roba magrissimissima sempre *(mi piace far il solletico alla bilancia) :mrgreen:


Sei una donna, mica un Panda! 

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei una donna, mica un Panda!
> 
> Buscopann



mangio anche il tofu, non credo sia l'alimento preferito dai panda 

PS: mi hai fatto venir fame, mannaggia a te... vado a vedere che ho in frigo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sempre 'sta storia delle foche? Essù, non sei vegetariana, goditelo!  (è proprio vero che chi ha il pane non ha i denti...)


In che senso ? Vabbè porto i preservativi


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso ? *Vabbè porto i preservativi *


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso ? Vabbè porto i preservativi


parlavo del sushi :mrgreen:

di tonni e sfilatini umani non mi occupo, sono o non sono nel club Maria Goretti?


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù.
> 
> *Ma mica è colpa mia se sei così*. Ora, hai intenzione di farmi arrivare a Bora Bora o ti fermi?



Senti, esimio montanaro testa di cazzo, siccome hai rotto una volta di troppo i coglioni a chi non potevi permetterlo di farlo.

Io sarei quello che sta qui per fare il paraculo e rimediare un po' di figa ?

ok, cominciamo ? 


895........sai cos'è ?

il totale dei miei MP fra spediti e ricevuti da quando sono iscritto, e non sono neanche nella top ten. Vuoi sapere quanti ne hai tu ? Testa di cazzo di un montanaro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, esimio montanaro testa di cazzo, siccome hai rotto una volta di troppo i coglioni a chi non potevi permetterlo di farlo.
> 
> Io sarei quello che sta qui per fare il paraculo e rimediare un po' di figa ?
> 
> ...


Bbboni state bboni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
Ricordati del tuo status qui dentro...
bbboni...

Essuvia Tuba sai quante battute a me perchè suono l'organo?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù.
> 
> Ma mica è colpa mia se sei così. Ora, hai intenzione di farmi arrivare a Bora Bora o ti fermi?


Ma dei piantala

Bbbono stai bbbono....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bbboni state bboni:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Ricordati del tuo status qui dentro...
> bbboni...
> 
> Essuvia Tuba sai quante battute a me perchè suono l'organo?



Tu non rompere il cazzo.
Oggi è arrivato il giorno che me levo tutti i sassolini che mi porto nelle scarpe da mesi e vi mando tutti a fanculo da dove cazzo siete venuti.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu non rompere il cazzo.
> Oggi è arrivato il giorno che me levo tutti i sassolini che mi porto nelle scarpe da mesi e vi mando tutti a fanculo da dove cazzo siete venuti.


Va bene...
Come vuoi...

Ciao torno a suonare...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va bene...
> Come vuoi...
> 
> Ciao torno a suonare...



Ecco bravo.


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2014)

Bella gente....stasera vi leggo tutti e rispindo....ho capito che qui bisogna gambizzare jb...lo facciamo diventare un paziente dei miei....dai....non litigate troppo nel frattempo....un salutino dal ps londinese....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, esimio montanaro testa di cazzo, siccome hai rotto una volta di troppo i coglioni a chi non potevi permetterlo di farlo.
> 
> Io sarei quello che sta qui per fare il paraculo e rimediare un po' di figa ?
> 
> ...


Questo non va bene ...


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu non rompere il cazzo.
> Oggi è arrivato il giorno che me levo tutti i sassolini che mi porto nelle scarpe da mesi e vi mando tutti a fanculo da dove cazzo siete venuti.


Ahaha e questo me l ero perso....stasera mi leggo tutto il thread....bacione miei cari....litigate, litigate....poi ci sfideremo tutti a capoeira...


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Questo non va bene ...



Cosa c'è che non va bene ? Avanti ?

Ho postato un dato statistico MIO.

Qualche problema ?

Ha la stessa valenza di quel contatore che compare sotto al nick di ognuno.


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahaha e questo me l ero perso....stasera mi leggo tutto il thread....bacione miei cari....litigate, litigate....poi ci sfideremo tutti a capoeira...


ma sta capoeira non dovrebbe essere un ballo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma sta capoeira non dovrebbe essere un *ballo*?



  :racchia::racchia::racchia:

anatema

eseimio, trattasi di nobile arte marziale per negri che vogliono emanciparsi dalla schiavitù :smile:


----------



## perplesso (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :racchia::racchia::racchia:
> 
> anatema
> 
> eseimio, trattasi di nobile arte marziale per negri che vogliono emanciparsi dalla schiavitù :smile:


è che per certe cose sono troppo affezionato al mio lanciafiamme....però sono circamenoquasi sicuro che ci sia un ballo brasileiro con un nome simile a capoeira


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa c'è che non va bene ? Avanti ?
> 
> Ho postato un dato statistico MIO.
> 
> Qualche problema ?



Calmo eh!
non ho nessun problema...

supponiamo che io non sappia che tu hai la super visione 
del forum ...
come faresti a sapere quanti mp ha chiunque ...
io personalmente lo ritengo un po' invasione di privacy ...
questo per me...
dimmi se sbaglio...
forse ho letto male


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Calmo eh!
> non ho nessun problema...
> 
> supponiamo che io non sappia che tu hai la super visione
> ...


sul dato aggregato non si applica la politica della privacy.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Calmo eh!
> non ho nessun problema...
> 
> supponiamo che io non so che tu hai la super visione
> ...


Perché nel pannello amministratore che tu non vedi, c'è una bella pagina che si chiama Statistiche Utente, dove compaiono un certo numero di Totali, fra le quali

Numero di Post scritti.
Numero di Discussioni aperte, chiuse etc etc
Numero di Approvazioni/Disapprovazione date.
Numero di Allegati caricati.
Numero di MP letti e scritti (compare il totale ovviamente, non i contenuti).

Quindi nessuna invasione della privacy.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che per certe cose sono troppo affezionato al mio lanciafiamme....però sono circamenoquasi sicuro che ci sia un ballo brasileiro con un nome simile a capoeira



 :smile::smile::smile: secondo me E' la capoeira, solo che molti la confondono con una danza perché ai tempi della schiavitù era illegale, e fino agli anni 30 del novecento lo è stata, per cui chi la praticava la dissimulava in una danza.
del tipo: andavi in prigione per mesi dopo aver beccato un fracco di legnatese ti beccavano a giocare capoeira


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché nel pannello amministratore che tu non vedi, c'è una bella pagina che si chiama Statistiche Utente, dove compaiono un certo numero di Totali, fra le quali
> 
> Numero di Post scritti.
> Numero di Discussioni aperte, chiuse etc etc
> ...



per me dai troppe giustificazioni


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Lo ridico adesso una volta per tutte. Dato che Tubarao è un permaloso cacacazzi rompiscatole, si contano sulle dita di una mano monca quelli che si possono permettere di dirgli che è un negro sherpa punkabbestia invasore della privacy altrui che ha deciso di prendere in mano il forum per rimediare un po' di figa, e fra questi non figura sicuramente un montanaro del cazzo. Quindi, esclusi quei quattro o cinque che sanno di poterselo permettere, gli altri mi camminassero ad almeno tre metri dal cazzo (per un totale di circa 3 metri e 30 quindi).








E adesso fatevi dare in culo.......vado a fare capoeira


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul dato aggregato non si applica la politica della privacy.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché nel pannello amministratore che tu non vedi, c'è una bella pagina che si chiama Statistiche Utente, dove compaiono un certo numero di Totali, fra le quali
> 
> Numero di Post scritti.
> Numero di Discussioni aperte, chiuse etc etc
> ...



Ok...
basta spiegare ...

siccome che per deformazione professionale 
vedo privacy ovunque onde evitare casini ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ridico adesso una volta per tutte. Dato che Tubarao è un permaloso cacacazzi rompiscatole, si contano sulle dita di una mano monca quelli che si possono permettere di dirgli che è un negro sherpa punkabbestia invasore della privacy altrui che ha deciso di prendere in mano il forum per rimediare un po' di figa, e fra questi non figura sicuramente un montanaro del cazzo. Quindi, esclusi quei quattro o cinque che sanno di poterselo permettere, gli altri mi camminassero ad almeno tre metri dal cazzo (per un totale di circa 3 metri e 30 quindi).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo, poi vai a festeggiare il compleanno:smile: auguri ancora


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ridico adesso una volta per tutte. Dato che Tubarao è un permaloso cacacazzi rompiscatole, si contano sulle dita di una mano monca quelli che si possono permettere di dirgli che è un negro sherpa punkabbestia invasore della privacy altrui che ha deciso di prendere in mano il forum per rimediare un po' di figa, e fra questi non figura sicuramente un montanaro del cazzo. Quindi, esclusi quei quattro o cinque che sanno di poterselo permettere, gli altri mi camminassero ad almeno tre metri dal cazzo (per un totale di circa 3 metri e 30 quindi).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo! vai a festeggiare!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ridico adesso una volta per tutte. Dato che Tubarao è un permaloso cacacazzi rompiscatole, si contano sulle dita di una mano monca quelli che si possono permettere di dirgli che è un negro sherpa punkabbestia invasore della privacy altrui che ha deciso di prendere in mano il forum* per rimediare un po' di figa,* e fra questi non figura sicuramente un montanaro del cazzo. Quindi, esclusi quei quattro o cinque che sanno di poterselo permettere, gli altri mi camminassero ad almeno tre metri dal cazzo (per un totale di circa 3 metri e 30 quindi).
> 
> 
> 
> E adesso fatevi dare in culo.......vado a fare capoeira


eccerto,perchè ne hai bisogno :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai, è buonissima :mrgreen:


Appunto stra buona ma non è dietetica :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si vede che non ho mai fatto una dieta in vita mia vero? Vado ad annegare la mia ignoranza nella colomba.
> 
> Buscopann


Oh my god :sorriso2:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo ridico adesso una volta per tutte. Dato che Tubarao è un permaloso cacacazzi rompiscatole, si contano sulle dita di una mano monca quelli che si possono permettere di dirgli che è un negro sherpa punkabbestia invasore della privacy altrui che ha deciso di prendere in mano il forum per rimediare un po' di figa, e fra questi non figura sicuramente un montanaro del cazzo. Quindi, esclusi quei quattro o cinque che sanno di poterselo permettere, gli altri mi camminassero ad almeno tre metri dal cazzo (per un totale di circa 3 metri e 30 quindi).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono rimbambita con le misure quindi non so a quale distanza sto camminando se senti un urlo vuol dire che t'ho pestato il mignolo del piede destro ...bye :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senti, esimio montanaro testa di cazzo, siccome hai rotto una volta di troppo i coglioni a chi non potevi permetterlo di farlo.
> 
> Io sarei quello che sta qui per fare il paraculo e rimediare un po' di figa ?
> 
> ...


Vai. 

Conta, dico. Vai tranquillo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto stra buona ma non è dietetica :mrgreen:


dai mo' una mozzarelluccia mica fa ingrassare... dieci si, ma una no  e poi comunque è troppo buona :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai mo' una mozzarelluccia mica fa ingrassare... dieci si, ma una no  e poi comunque è troppo buona :singleeye:


Però mangio pure Philadelphia light :mrgreen: Anzi spesso


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però mangio pure Philadelphia light :mrgreen: Anzi spesso


beh... ma tanto è lait :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul dato aggregato non si applica la politica della privacy.


Ma è comunque una porcata. Lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri dello sherpa furioso, é in ogni caso qualcosa che lui può fare ed un altro no, e nello specifico se ne sta approfittando, anche se a me non importa realmente. Solo che il fatto che mi importi o meno non cambia il fatto che stralunato con la bava alla bocca ha messo mano, per i cazzi suoi, al famoso pannello admin. Tanto è.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è comunque una porcata. Lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri dello sherpa furioso, é in ogni caso qualcosa che lui può fare ed un altro no, e nello specifico se ne sta approfittando, anche se a me non importa realmente. Solo che il fatto che mi importi o meno non cambia il fatto che stralunato con la bava alla bocca ha messo mano, per i cazzi suoi, al famoso pannello admin. Tanto è.


Guarda che ogni admin e/o founder può controllare tutto perché la visione della pannellata è per  così dire molto più  dettagliata.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda che ogni admin e/o founder può controllare tutto perché la visione della pannellata è per  così dire molto più  dettagliata.


Fiammè lo capisci o no che nel caso specifico ci va per un motivo ben definito che è lo scazzo? L'ha pure scritto.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fiammè lo capisci o no che nel caso specifico ci va per un motivo ben definito che è lo scazzo? L'ha pure scritto.


Eh però ti ha scritto che certi termini non li vuole più leggere :singleeye: Sei cocciuto forte pure te ..stasera offro "camomilla" a tutti :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh però ti ha scritto che certi termini non li vuole più leggere :singleeye: Sei cocciuto forte pure te ..stasera offro "camomilla" a tutti :smile:


E lo giustificherebbe? A parte che sta cosa poteva pure chiudersi al primo post se non fosse che evidentemente gli prudono le mani, a me pareva d'aver espresso un parere sulla caporeira. Non è che se lui se la prende è colpa mia. E comunque non è che siamo a scuola eh. Lui non è il maestro e io non sto a farmi bacchettare alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è comunque una porcata. Lasciando un attimo perdere i deliri dello sherpa furioso, é in ogni caso qualcosa che lui può fare ed un altro no, e nello specifico se ne sta approfittando, anche se a me non importa realmente. Solo che il fatto che mi importi o meno non cambia il fatto che stralunato con la bava alla bocca ha messo mano, per i cazzi suoi, al famoso pannello admin. Tanto è.


ma una porcata di che? Sia che lo dicano che non lo dicano, sono dati ai quali gli amministratori hanno accesso quotidiano comunque (anche Quibbel aveva questi dati sotto gli occhi sempre). E' un problema che gli qualcuno o gli amministratori sappiano il numero di MP che mandi? Mandane meno e stai sereno. Non è un problema? Fregatene, mandane e stai sereno. Se invece -non so se è vero, è un'ipotesi a caso, manco me ne frega, a dire il vero- accusi qualcuno di abusarne, fai attenzione di non abusarne tu, intanto, perché potresti essere smentito in un secondo. Sia come sia l'attività dei forumisti per gli amministratori è visibile e non da questa 'amministrazione'.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh però ti ha scritto che certi termini non li vuole più leggere :singleeye: Sei cocciuto forte pure te ..stasera offro "camomilla" a tutti :smile:


Ma non è che non li voglio più leggere. Come ho già scritto, la cosa dello sherpa yak e roba varia ci rido con lui e tutti gli altri. Solo che quando gli ho fatto l'esempio del selfie dove appunto l'ho presa a ridere, lui se ne è uscito con la storia del paraculismo sostenendo che in quel frangente mi è convenuto fare il simpatico per non so quale presenza femminile durante lo scambio di post, e chissà per quali secondi fini.  Ecco. Su questo. Vale sempre l'esempio di quello che è arrivato fino a 100 anni.

(tralascio la cosa su mia madre, anche perché a 70 e rotti anni, se deve presentà col fisico in ordine e ben allenato, altrimenti non vede la fine del primo round con lei)


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E lo giustificherebbe? A parte che sta cosa poteva pure chiudersi al primo post se non fosse che evidentemente gli prudono le mani, a me pareva d'aver espresso un parere sulla caporeira. Non è che se lui se la prende è colpa mia. E comunque non è che siamo a scuola eh. Lui non è il maestro e io non sto a farmi bacchettare alla cazzo di cane.


Tesoro non vorrei contraddirti  ma dimmi quando mai ti lasci bacchettare senza replicare :mrgreen:se una volta dovesse succedere ci sarà un terremoto che non lascerà scampo a nessuno :singleeye::mrgreen: quindi continua pure ad esser come sei ma non ti stupire se talvolta le reazioni sono pungenti


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è che non li voglio più leggere. Come ho già scritto, la cosa dello sherpa yak e roba varia ci rido con lui e tutti gli altri. Solo che quando gli ho fatto l'esempio del selfie dove appunto l'ho presa a ridere, lui se ne è uscito con la storia del paraculismo sostenendo che in quel frangente mi è convenuto fare il simpatico per non so quale presenza femminile durante lo scambio di post, e chissà per quali secondi fini.  Ecco. Su questo. Vale sempre l'esempio di quello che è arrivato fino a 100 anni.
> 
> (tralascio la cosa su mia madre, anche perché a 70 e rotti anni, se deve presentà col fisico in ordine e ben allenato, altrimenti non vede la fine del primo round con lei)


Eh ma io l'ho capito :smile:


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma una porcata di che? Sia che lo dicano che non lo dicano,* sono dati ai quali gli amministratori hanno accesso quotidiano comunque (anche Quibbel aveva questi dati sotto gli occhi sempre). E' un problema che gli qualcuno o gli amministratori sappiano il numero di MP che mandi? Mandane meno e stai sereno. Non è un problema? Fregatene, mandane e stai sereno. Se invece -non so se è vero, è un'ipotesi a caso, manco me ne frega, a dire il vero- accusi qualcuno di abusarne, fai attenzione di non abusarne tu, intanto, perché potresti essere smentito in un secondo. Sia come sia l'attività dei forumisti per gli amministratori è visibile e non da questa 'amministrazione'.



che lo dicano...anche se secondo me non è una porcata ma una indelicatezza alquanto bizzarra


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma una porcata di che? Sia che lo dicano che non lo dicano, sono dati ai quali gli amministratori hanno accesso quotidiano comunque (anche Quibbel aveva questi dati sotto gli occhi sempre). E' un problema che gli qualcuno o gli amministratori sappiano il numero di MP che mandi? Mandane meno e stai sereno. Non è un problema? Fregatene, mandane e stai sereno. Se invece -non so se è vero, è un'ipotesi a caso, manco me ne frega, a dire il vero- accusi qualcuno di abusarne, fai attenzione di non abusarne tu, intanto, perché potresti essere smentito in un secondo. Sia come sia l'attività dei forumisti per gli amministratori è visibile e non da questa 'amministrazione'.


Ma lo capisci o no, kodak, che un conto è avere il potere di vedere un dato statistico di un utente e punto ed un altro usare quel dato per tentare di denigrarlo, quell'utente? Poi a me frega cazzi, ripeto anzi l'invito: publicasse pure. Così lo so pure io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che lo dicano...anche se secondo me non è una porcata ma una indelicatezza alquanto bizzarra


beh, a me pare che Tuba abbia detto quanti MP LUI ha inviato e ricevuto. Che il numero degli MP ric/inv dagli altri lo sapesse/ro è ovvio, al limite ricordare questo fatto non una porcata né è indelicato, è solo pleonastico. Per me, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no, kodak, che un conto è avere il potere di vedere un dato statistico di un utente e punto ed un altro usare quel dato per tentare di denigrarlo, quell'utente? Poi a me frega cazzi, ripeto anzi l'invito: publicasse pure. Così lo so pure io.


ma quale denigrarlo. Rimetterlo a posto, semmai. E dio solo sa se ne hai bisogno, talvolta. E anche l'altra.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che lo dicano...anche se secondo me non è una porcata ma una indelicatezza alquanto bizzarra



anche secondo me 
ma però ...bhó...
convinciamoci che non è così ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è che non li voglio più leggere. Come ho già scritto, la cosa dello sherpa yak e roba varia ci rido con lui e tutti gli altri. Solo che quando gli ho fatto l'esempio del selfie dove appunto l'ho presa a ridere, lui se ne è uscito con la storia del paraculismo sostenendo che in quel frangente mi è convenuto fare il simpatico per non so quale presenza femminile durante lo scambio di post, e chissà per quali secondi fini.  Ecco. Su questo. Vale sempre l'esempio di quello che è arrivato fino a 100 anni.
> 
> (tralascio la cosa su mia madre, anche perché a 70 e rotti anni, se deve presentà col fisico in ordine e ben allenato, altrimenti non vede la fine del primo round con lei)


Eh,  ma è vera la cosa del simpa paraculo.  Mica doveva dirmelo qualcuno, come dicevo a Chiara. La cosa su tua madre era evidentemente così goliardica che manco devo scrivertelo, no? Ecco.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, a me pare che Tuba abbia detto quanti MP LUI ha inviato e ricevuto. Che il numero degli MP ric/inv dagli altri lo sapesse/ro è ovvio, al limite ricordare questo fatto non una porcata né è indelicato, è solo pleonastico. Per me, eh.



allora "vuoi sapere quanti ne hai tu" era così per dire? può essere


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma quale denigrarlo. Rimetterlo a posto, semmai. E dio solo sa se ne hai bisogno, talvolta. E anche l'altra.


Ma quale mettere a posto, dai. Ma per carità.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro non vorrei contraddirti  ma dimmi quando mai ti lasci bacchettare senza replicare :mrgreen:se una volta dovesse succedere ci sarà un terremoto che non lascerà scampo a nessuno :singleeye::mrgreen: quindi continua pure ad esser come sei ma non ti stupire se talvolta le reazioni sono pungenti


Ma io mica mi lamento delle risposte, casomai della loro stupidità palese.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche secondo me
> ma però ...bhó...
> convinciamoci che non è così ...


infatti...vorrei dormire stanotte


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora "vuoi sapere quanti ne hai tu" era così per dire? può essere


no, era per ricordargli che lui lo sa. Cosa che, ripeto, era scontato. Poi, che questo tocchi -semmai, se, etc etc- corde scoperte è un altro paio di maniche che non mi riguarda assolutamente né mi riguarderà.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale mettere a posto, dai. Ma per carità.


e infatti non ti sei risentito per niente, vè?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora "vuoi sapere quanti ne hai tu" era così per dire? può essere


Per ridere, così. Come se poi mi dovrebbe intimidire un dato tanto farlocco come il numero di pm, boh. O forse che lui lo SA!? Boh.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per ridere, così. Come se poi mi dovrebbe intimidire un dato tanto farlocco come il numero di pm, boh. O forse che lui lo SA!? Boh.



ah, non so cosa combini tu, ciccino
arrangiati:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e infatti non ti sei risentito per niente, vè?


Della minaccia implicita (scema come la merda) che ha scritto su, cioè che lui SA. E che quindi io dovrei temerlo, che lui usa la forza e borabora e blablabla. Ma mica per altro che per me può davvero fare il cazzo che vuole, perchè è squalificante e di pessimo gusto per un amministratore e se la pensi diversamente sei in malafede perchè qualche volta a posto ti ci ho messa io. Adesso scusa, vado a ballare la samba. Con permesso.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Della minaccia implicita (scema come la merda) che ha scritto su, cioè che lui SA. E che quindi io dovrei temerlo, che lui usa la forza e borabora e blablabla. Ma mica per altro che per me può davvero fare il cazzo che vuole, perchè è squalificante e di pessimo gusto per un amministratore e se la pensi diversamente sei in malafede perchè qualche volta a posto ti ci ho messa io. Adesso scusa, *vado a ballare la samba. *Con permesso.


addirittura ...
e la peppa!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Della minaccia implicita (scema come la merda) che ha scritto su, cioè che lui SA. E che quindi io dovrei temerlo, che lui usa la forza e borabora e blablabla. Ma mica per altro che per me può davvero fare il cazzo che vuole, perchè è squalificante e di pessimo gusto per un amministratore e se la pensi diversamente sei in malafede perchè qualche volta a posto ti ci ho messa io. Adesso scusa, vado a ballare la samba. Con permesso.


L'unica cosa scema come la merda è la tua insistenza a sottolineare la sua eventuale paraculaggine neanche fosse lì a rubarti le fighe. Dormi tranquillo joey.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Della minaccia implicita (scema come la merda) che ha scritto su, cioè che lui SA. E che quindi io dovrei temerlo, che lui usa la forza e borabora e blablabla. Ma mica per altro che per me può davvero fare il cazzo che vuole, perchè è squalificante e di pessimo gusto per un amministratore e se la pensi diversamente sei in malafede perchè qualche volta a posto ti ci ho messa io. Adesso scusa, vado a ballare la samba. Con permesso.


Messa a posto Tu? :risata::sarcastic:  Sì, sì, sempre come dici te, sempre. Hai sempre talmente tanta ragione che mi chiedo come il forum stesso non abbia il tuo nome nel titolo. Buon samba (che in portoghese è maschile. La rumba è femminile).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> L'unica cosa scema come la merda è la tua insistenza a sottolineare la sua eventuale paraculaggine neanche fosse lì a rubarti le fighe. Dormi tranquillo joey.


Insitenza? Io l'ho scritto una (leggi: UNA volta), poi ho risposto a te. E poi di nuovo lui. Quindi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> addirittura ...
> e la peppa!!


Via gli indugi.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

un dato statistico che indica una quantità,
in rapporto a nulla ... non esprime proprio nulla. 
Perciò non ci sono conclusioni da trarne ... 

A volte ci si scambia su fesserie, e non ci vuole nulla,
che già sono stati scambiati 20 MP ... così ... 
Un'altra volta, bastano due per ... rimorchiare ... 
Perché per il resto ci si arrangia tramite altre vie ... 



sienne


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Non ho minacciato nessuno. State tranquilli. E non ho neanche fatto indelicatezze di sorta, visto che tra l'altro ho messo in chiaro informazioni sulla mia utenza.

Il messaggio era: fate quello che più vi aggrada qui dentro. Ma non scassate i coglioni al prossimo, sport nel quale diversi utenti hanno raggiunto l'equivalente della finale di Champions League. E, fondamentale, ricordare sempre la storia della distanza quando s'interagisce con Tubarao (ho detto Tubarao e non Admin, differenza fondamentale e sostanziale).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Non ho minacciato nessuno. State tranquilli. E non ho neanche fatto indelicatezze di sorta, visto che tra l'altro ho messo in chiaro informazioni sulla mia utenza.*
> 
> *Il messaggio era: fate quello che più vi aggrada qui dentro. Ma non scassate i coglioni al prossimo, sport nel quale diversi utenti hanno raggiunto l'equivalente della finale di Champions League.* E, fondamentale, ricordare sempre la storia della distanza quando s'interagisce con Tubarao *(ho detto Tubarao e non Admin, differenza fondamentale e sostanziale)*.



Primo neretto: E come no, minchia. L'ha notato perfino quella scienziata di Kodak che pure tentava di darti credito e buttare merda sul sottoscritto.

Secondo neretto: Il messaggio era: io so cose su di te (in quanto admin), quindi stai attento (ancora mi sto pisciando addosso, per la cronaca)

Terzo neretto: questa differenza fondamentale e sostanziale dovresti averla ben chiara tu per primo. E ricordatela bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Insitenza? Io l'ho scritto una (leggi: UNA volta), poi ho risposto a te. E poi di nuovo lui. Quindi.



qui, in questo thread intendo.
ho la memoria da elefante.quindi. non mi serve fare dossieraggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> qui, in questo thread intendo.
> ho la memoria da elefante.quindi. non mi serve fare dossieraggio.


In questo thread UNA volta, ripeto. Da me. Poi altre volte sarà sicuramente capitato, ma non l'altro ieri e manco una settimana fa. Forse un mese fa con la storia dello yak? Forse. E poi ancora più indietro. E sempre direttamente con lui, nel caso. Che poi io dormo tranquillo uguale. Se si becca le fighe tendenzialmente sono anche contento per lui, tu forse meno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Primo neretto: E come no, minchia. L'ha notato perfino quella scienziata di Kodak che pure tentava di darti credito e buttare merda sul sottoscritto.
> 
> Secondo neretto: Il messaggio era: io so cose su di te (in quanto admin), quindi stai attento (ancora mi sto pisciando addosso, per la cronaca)
> 
> Terzo neretto: questa differenza fondamentale e sostanziale dovresti averla ben chiara tu per primo. E ricordatela bene.



Non mettermi in bocca idea mai avute, specie tu che hai dimostrato più e più volte di delirare nemmeno troppo a tema.. E che Tuba ti avesse scritto quel post per 'minacciarti' o facendo indelicatezze non solo NON l'ho scritto, ma NON L'HO NEMMENO MAI PENSATO. 

Per altro, 'rimettere a posto' è ben altro che minacciare. Come fai a scrivere 'ste baggianate lo sai solo tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca idea mai avute, specie tu che hai dimostrato più e più volte di delirare nemmeno troppo a tema.. E che Tuba ti avesse scritto quel post per 'minacciarti' o facendo indelicatezze non solo NON l'ho scritto, ma NON L'HO NEMMENO MAI PENSATO.
> 
> Per altro, 'rimettere a posto' è ben altro che minacciare. Come fai a scrivere 'ste baggianate lo sai solo tu.


Ma questo come lo chiami, impiastra?



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *no, era per ricordargli che lui lo sa.* Cosa  che, ripeto, era scontato. Poi, che questo tocchi -semmai, se, etc etc-  corde scoperte è un altro paio di maniche che non mi riguarda  assolutamente né mi riguarderà.


_
"Che poi questo tocchi blablabla"_ è come dire che se uno ti punta una pistola e tu ti spaventi è colpa tua che magari sei allergico al piombo, cioè una cagata fotonica allucinante. E aggiungo per buona misura che sei di una disonestà mentale disarmante. Ma rimettimi a posto le mutande, dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In questo thread UNA volta, ripeto. Da me. Poi altre volte sarà sicuramente capitato, ma non l'altro ieri e manco una settimana fa. Forse un mese fa con la storia dello yak? Forse. E poi ancora più indietro. E sempre direttamente con lui, nel caso. Che poi io dormo tranquillo uguale. Se si becca le fighe tendenzialmente sono anche contento per lui,tu forse meno.



ma guarda, onesta: rimangono più contente loro


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda, onesta: rimangono più contente loro


Indubbiamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indubbiamente.


eh no, caro. indubbiamente perché è lui, che se fosse qualcun altro lo rispedirebbero al mittente


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh no, caro. indubbiamente perché è lui, che se fosse qualcun altro lo rispedirebbero al mittente


Indubbiamente e punto. Non ho alcun interesse sulle capacità amatorie di Tubarao. Francamente per me è sta bene così, contenta tu, contente le eventuali loro, contenti tutti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questo come lo chiami, impiastra?
> 
> 
> _
> "Che poi questo tocchi blablabla"_ è come dire che se uno ti punta una pistola e tu ti spaventi è colpa tua che magari sei allergico al piombo, cioè una cagata fotonica allucinante. E aggiungo per buona misura che sei di una disonestà mentale disarmante. Ma rimettimi a posto le mutande, dai.



ma tu ti sei bevuto il cervello, temo. Ma come lo devo chiamare, ma sei scemo o ci fai? La chiamo una cosa ovvia. Ricordarti quello che già dovresti sapere, saputello. Poi, ripeto, se questo lo vedi come una minaccia è un problema tuo, non mio. E ho esplicitamente detto che la mia opinione è che NON era una minaccia, e bla bla bla. Posta quello che TU pensi, invece di mettere in bocca roba da fuori del mondo ad altri, che fai meno figuracce. E ripeto, non ti sia chiaro: se per te è un problema che gli amministratori abbiano i dati della tua attività, anche quella non in chiaro, non è un problema mio e me ne frega meno di zero. Non solo non è un mio problema: era anche maledettamente ovvio che lo sapessero. Per questo non può essere e non è una minaccia. Vai a ballare IL samba, và, così ti rilassi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu ti sei bevuto il cervello, temo. Ma come lo devo chiamare, ma sei scemo o ci fai? La chiamo una cosa ovvia. Ricordarti quello che già dovresti sapere, saputello. *Poi, ripeto, se questo lo vedi come una minaccia è un problema tuo, non mio. E ho esplicitamente detto che la mia opinione è che NON era una minaccia, e bla bla bla.* Posta quello che TU pensi, invece di mettere in bocca roba da fuori del mondo ad altri, che fai meno figuracce. E ripeto, non ti sia chiaro: se per te è un problema che gli amministratori abbiano i dati della tua attività, anche quella non in chiaro, non è un problema mio e me ne frega meno di zero. Non solo non è un mio problema: era anche maledettamente ovvio che lo sapessero. Per questo non può essere e non è una minaccia. Vai a ballare IL samba, và, così ti rilassi.


Perchè sei in malafede e ti piacerebbe se qualcuno mi mettesse a posto, che ne ho bisogno. L'hai scritto, anche. Quindi no, non è che mi sono bevuto il cervello, è che tu sei una poverina. Per inciso, quella E' UNA MINACCIA. Che poi io mi sia pisciato addosso dal ridere, bè, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma negare la realtà così tout court, come fai è pura malafede. Perchè il punto non è perchè hai i dati sottomano, capra, MA COSA INTENDI FARCI. E siccome il nostro sherpa non era, diciamo, animato dalle migliori intenzioni (o anche da nessuna intenzione particolare come un admin dovrebbe), ecco perchè è un problema. Non il fatto che li abbia, sti dati. Ma del fatto che li usi o possa usarli per uno scazzo suo con un utente X. Per quello gli ho scritto che dovrebbe ricordarsi lui per primo la differenza che passa tra Tubarao ed amministratore. Che poi, ripeto, a me non cambia assolutamente nulla se pubblichi o meno il mio numero di pm è un altro discorso, MA CHE LUI PENSASSE DI MINACCIARE UN MONTANARO DI MERDA è poco ma sicuro. Tra l'altro ancora aspetto. Su.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Perchè sei in malafede e ti piacerebbe se qualcuno mi mettesse a posto*, che ne ho bisogno. L'hai scritto, anche. Quindi no, non è che mi sono bevuto il cervello, è che tu sei una poverina. Per inciso, quella E' UNA MINACCIA. Che poi io mi sia pisciato addosso dal ridere, bè, è un altro paio di maniche. Ma negare la realtà così tout court, come fai è pura malafede. Perchè il punto non è perchè hai i dati sottomano, capra, MA COSA INTENDI FARCI. E siccome il nostro sherpa non era, diciamo, animato dalle migliori intenzioni (o anche da nessuna intenzione particolare come un admin dovrebbe), ecco perchè è un problema. Non il fatto che li abbia, sti dati. Ma del fatto che li usi o possa usarli per uno scazzo suo con un utente X. Per quello gli ho scritto che dovrebbe ricordarsi lui per primo la differenza che passa tra Tubarao ed amministratore. Che poi, ripeto, a me non cambia assolutamente nulla se pubblichi o meno il mio numero di pm è un altro discorso, MA CHE LUI PENSASSE DI MINACCIARE UN MONTANARO DI MERDA è poco ma sicuro. Tra l'altro ancora aspetto. Su.


in malafede a tua sorella (teorica) e cosa mi piacerebbe non lo sai. Credo che TU ne abbia bisogno anzichenò, ma da qui a dire che mi piacerebbe: attento ad estendere agli altri le tue dinamiche, non ci si azzecca mai (tu, poi...). Ok, per te quella è una minaccia. Denuncialo. Ah, sherpa può essere un'offesa solo per i disagiati; per altro, è un sostantivo, non un aggettivo, 'svordicazolle'. Poi, ripeto pure per le pietre visto mai passassero di qua: se per te questo è un problema sono cazzi tuoi. Ora vediamo cos'altro dici che ho detto, scritto, pensato e provato. Narciso ti fa una pippa, diciamo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma una porcata di che? Sia che lo dicano che non lo dicano, sono dati ai quali gli amministratori hanno accesso quotidiano comunque (anche Quibbel aveva questi dati sotto gli occhi sempre). E' un problema che gli qualcuno o gli amministratori sappiano il numero di MP che mandi? Mandane meno e stai sereno. Non è un problema? Fregatene, mandane e stai sereno. Se invece -non so se è vero, è un'ipotesi a caso, manco me ne frega, a dire il vero- accusi qualcuno di abusarne, fai attenzione di non abusarne tu, intanto, perché potresti essere smentito in un secondo. Sia come sia l'attività dei forumisti per gli amministratori è visibile e non da questa 'amministrazione'.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai ehm
Dubito assai che Quibbel avesse i dati sempre sotto gli occhi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Secondo me lui se ne fregava altamente di queste quisquiglie...
E andava a vedere solo se provocato a farlo...e bisognava spintonarlo, mettergli su gli occhiali, suppliccarlo...che tra pigrizia e superlavoro...manco ci aveva voglia no?

Essù...pensela così
Per Il tuba è il giocattolino nuovo fiammante per quibbel era la rottura di maroni che delegava volentieri al sistema...

Che i dati esposti da tuba non dicano assolutamente è presto detto da me...No?

Verifichiamo...
Ho 3737 mp.
Ricevuti....

Peccato che il 99% di essi non siano broccolamenti di femmine, ma solo avvisi di quotenotification:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi essendo che con le persone di cui mi importa, ho contatti fuori di qui, le cose diremo come chiamarle..."Calde"...
non sono certo negli mp del forum eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La verità è che Jb
cerca sempre il lato debole su cui colpire no?

Esempio:
Tu mi stai sul cazzo.
Mettiamo che tu sia meridionale.
E mi stai sul cazzo.

Se io scopro che dicendoti terona...tu ti imbufalisci...
Mi faccio razzista pur di starti sul cazzo no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci o no, kodak, che un conto è avere il potere di vedere un dato statistico di un utente e punto ed un altro usare quel dato per tentare di denigrarlo, quell'utente? Poi a me frega cazzi, ripeto anzi l'invito: publicasse pure. Così lo so pure io.


Ma poverino
Dai non fare la vittima
dei su...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *in malafede a tua sorella (teorica) e cosa mi piacerebbe non lo sai. Credo che TU ne abbia bisogno anzichenò, ma da qui a dire che mi piacerebbe: attento ad estendere agli altri le tue dinamiche, non ci si azzecca mai (tu, poi...).* Ok, per te quella è una minaccia. Denuncialo. Ah, sherpa può essere un'offesa solo per i disagiati; per altro, è un sostantivo, non un aggettivo, 'svordicazolle'. Poi, ripeto pure per le pietre visto mai passassero di qua: se per te questo è un problema sono cazzi tuoi. Ora vediamo cos'altro dici che ho detto, scritto, pensato e provato. Narciso ti fa una pippa, diciamo.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma quale denigrarlo. Rimetterlo a posto,  semmai. E dio solo sa se ne hai bisogno, talvolta. E anche  l'altra.*


Dai oh, vai a pisciare. Tra l'altro, se ci fosse il reato di stupidità andreste denunciati (tu ed altri) anche solo per mero senso civico. Così non è, purtroppo, e quindi oltre a pisciare vattene pure affanculo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, vai a pisciare. Tra l'altro, se ci fosse il reato di stupidità andreste denunciati (tu ed altri) anche solo per mero senso civico. Così non è, purtroppo, e quindi oltre a pisciare vattene pure affanculo.



sì, sì, come sempre. Sempre come dici te. Cazzo, però, ti ripeti. Vabbè, mi inchino alla sapienza. 'Arvordicazolle' o 'svordicazolle' ti sta da dio.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poverino
> Dai non fare la vittima
> dei su...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io? Macchè. Io aspetto ancora sti benedetti pm. Quanti saranno? Mille? Millecinquencento? Duemila? Miliardi?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io? Macchè. Io aspetto ancora sti benedetti pm. Quanti saranno? Mille? Millecinquencento? Duemila? Miliardi?


Quali?
Quelli che hai ricevuto?
O quelli che hai spedito?

E perchè nella mia casella di mp, non ci sono mp, più vecchi del 18 marzo 2013?

Dove finiscono gli mp? Vecchi?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali?
> Quelli che hai ricevuto?
> O quelli che hai spedito?
> 
> ...


Non so.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so.


Beh sei tu Charles Bronson de noantri no?

Scoprilo e ti ricompenserò con un calice di cento bernarde d'oro.

( La bernarda è la moneta del conte)


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ho ancora tutti. Da quando mi sono iscritta. 
Forse, una volta che la casella è piena e non si svuota,
si cancellano i primi per fare spazio ai nuovi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sei tu Charles Bronson de noantri no?
> 
> Scoprilo e ti ricompenserò con un calice di cento bernarde d'oro.
> 
> ( La bernarda è la moneta del conte)


Quello su è Clint Eastwood.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello su è Clint Eastwood.


Ma che me frega?
Pensi che mi farei straviare da un avatar?
Io intendevo dire che sei tu qui il giustiziere no?

Ascolta bene...
Io sono il Conte, tu il Giustiziere, Tuba il Cavaliere nero...ecc...e.cc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il più famoso Mestre del mondo ce l'abbiamo noi. Se devi andare a Venezia passi per forza di là
> 
> Buscopann


E porta il nome di un utente di tradi...
Passante:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl::rotfl::rotfl:

Prima si chiamava el buelo de Mestre perchè nessuno riusciva a passare

Adesso el passante de Mestre....

Ma a Mestre sta anche un organone no?
[video=youtube;a3wFHVpvWyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3wFHVpvWyQ[/video]


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

ma tubarao può vedermi spogliata
vado a chiudere tutte le fessure del profilo:unhappy:



ps un po' arrogantello m'è pure parso , il problema è che se lo sei con jb si nota meno


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Forse non avete capito. Riprovo a spiegare, come se dovessi farlo a dei bambini di quattro anni.

Un paio di migliaia di anni fa, anno più anno meno, un gruppetto di uomini barbuti, perché da quelle parti pare che tutti gli uomini fossero barbuti, misero una poveretta davanti ad un muro e si apprestavano a gonfiarla di selciate, quando per fortuna della poveraccia, passò da quelle parti uno che pare che di queste cose se ne intendesse parecchio, così dicono.

"Embè, e che è sto casino da Curva Sudde qua", pare queste furono le sue esatte parole.

Andò dal barbuto più vicino e gli disse:

"E te ? Che ce stai a ffà co sto sercio in mano ?"

E il barbuto:

"Ahh biondino, quella è na zoccola, nun ce po' sta in mezzo a noi"

E lui

"E invece te con quel bigattino che te ritrovi in mezzo alle gambe che ce fai ? Daje su, metti giù sto sercio"

Il barbuto, ce pensò su il giusto e raggiunse una conclusione, fra sé e sé:

"Me sa che sto a fa una ricca figura de merda co sto sercio in mano", e lo lascio andare.

E così pure tutti gli altri barbuti, anzi, uno che stava più indietro disse al suo vicino:

"Aò, il biondino non c'ha visto co sti serci in mano, buttamoli prima che se ne accorge, a fai il vago, così s'evitamo sta figura de merda".

Il messaggio del biondino era chiaro: Col bigattino tuo ci puoi fare quello che ti pare, evita però di andare a dire agli altri quello che deve fare con il proprio. Ognuno si faccia i bigattini suoi.


E' da un po' che un barbuto mi scassa con questa storia, e non ci vogliono tutte la capacità di quel biondino di cui sopra,* e a ben vedere neanche nessuna capacità informatica*, per sapere che quel barbuto farebbe bene a stasse zitto. 


Aahhh, Conte, dimenticavo, sempre lo stesso biondino me pare che una volta disse:

"Se qua nun te piace perché nun ce sta più Quibb, te ne poi sempre annà a fanculo da un'altra parte"

Mi pare che più o meno fossero queste le esatte parole.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

cioè...non è che si possa sempre scartavetrare la minchia come fa joey, solo che sarebbe meglio rispondergli che sta scartavetrando la minchia e non buttare là la cosa odiosa del se mi arrabbio ti sputtano.


auguri!


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

madonnina le parabole di tubarao:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse non avete capito. Riprovo a spiegare, come se dovessi farlo a dei bambini di quattro anni.
> 
> Un paio di migliaia di anni fa, anno più anno meno, un gruppetto di uomini barbuti, perché da quelle parti pare che tutti gli uomini fossero barbuti, misero una poveretta davanti ad un muro e si apprestavano a gonfiarla di selciate, quando per fortuna della poveraccia, passò da quelle parti uno che pare che di queste cose se ne intendesse parecchio, così dicono.
> 
> ...


Ou, mi tiri fuori l'esorbitante numero di pm che starebbe ad indicare la mia spasmodica ricerca di eros (non Ramazzotti)? Dai, invece di scrivere ste fregnacce da leso nel cervello. Su.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> parlavo del sushi :mrgreen:
> 
> di tonni e sfilatini umani non mi occupo, sono o non sono nel club Maria Goretti?


Il sushi non riesco:unhappy:. Potrei provare con un preservativo aromatizzato :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, mi tiri fuori l'esorbitante numero di pm che starebbe ad indicare la mia spasmodica ricerca di eros (non Ramazzotti)? Dai, invece di scrivere ste fregnacce da leso nel cervello. Su.


e pensa che non li ricevo io....altrimenti


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...non è che si possa sempre scartavetrare la minchia come fa joey, solo che sarebbe meglio rispondergli che sta scartavetrando la minchia e *non buttare là la cosa odiosa del se mi arrabbio ti sputtano*.
> 
> 
> auguri!


Era più un mix tra "se mi arrabbio ti sputtano/lei non sa chi sono io". E comunque tu, vecchia bacucca, sullo scartavetrare la minchia non hai nulla da invidiare a nessuno, me compreso.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...non è che si possa sempre scartavetrare la minchia come fa joey, solo che sarebbe meglio rispondergli che sta scartavetrando la minchia e non buttare là la cosa odiosa del se mi arrabbio ti sputtano.
> 
> 
> auguri!


Ma non era se mi arrabbi ti sputtano.
Più che altro era proprio: Fra tutti quelli che possono parla tu sei il primo che dovrebbe stasse zitto.


----------



## Nicka (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè...non è che si possa sempre scartavetrare la minchia come fa joey, solo che sarebbe meglio rispondergli che sta scartavetrando la minchia e non buttare là la cosa odiosa del se mi arrabbio ti sputtano.
> 
> 
> auguri!


Noto con piacere che lo scartavetramento di minchia prende piede...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era se mi arrabbi ti sputtano.
> Più che altro era proprio: Fra tutti quelli che possono parla tu sei il primo che se dovrebbe stare zitto.


Ma mi spiegheresti perchè? Dal numero di pm (che peraltro manco so)? Perchè? Ou, PERCHE'? Senza contare che io ti davo semplicemente del navigato paraculo, tutto sto circo l'hai fatto tu. Ma comunque: PERCHE'.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mi spiegheresti perchè? Dal numero di pm (che peraltro manco so)? Perchè? Ou, PERCHE'? Senza contare che io ti davo semplicemente del navigato paraculo, tutto sto circo l'hai fatto tu. Ma comunque: PERCHE'.


Perché sono un negro sherpa punkabbestia fuori età, permaloso una cifra, e cacacazzi quanto una zanzara a ferragosto, e oggi m'annava di cacarti il cazzo. Fattela basta come spiegazione.


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era se mi arrabbi ti sputtano.
> Più che altro era proprio: Fra tutti quelli che possono parla tu sei il primo che dovrebbe stasse zitto.



ma Joey quindi è il primo in classifica di mp spediti? ricevuti? tutt'e due?

ma dalla montagna, poi? forse è per quello


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché sono un negro sherpa punkabbestia fuori età, permaloso una cifra, e cacacazzi quanto una zanzara a ferragosto, e oggi m'annava di cacarti il cazzo. Fattela basta come spiegazione.


Cioè, perchè sei mestruato? Ah, fico. Ti capita spesso? 


P.S: mi dici il numero di pm? Davvero, sono curioso.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noto con piacere che lo scartavetramento di minchia prende piede...


non faccio per vantarmi ma io le lingue le imparo subito


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Maro' che scassamento   di palle :singleeye: camomilla ?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Joey quindi è il primo in classifica di mp spediti? ricevuti? tutt'e due?
> 
> ma dalla montagna, poi? forse è per quello


Oh, non io aspetto ancora i dati ufficiali, non mettiamo il carro davanti ai proverbiali buoi. E poi ci sarebbe classifica se uno sapesse anche i dati altrui. Dai, rendiamo pubblica la top ten.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maro' che scassamento   di palle :singleeye: camomilla ?


Per me un thè. Limone, senza zucchero. Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, non io aspetto ancora i dati ufficiali, non mettiamo il carro davanti ai proverbiali buoi. E poi ci sarebbe classifica se uno sapesse anche i dati altrui. Dai, rendiamo pubblica la top ten.


Ok io ho 2684 ricevuti e 685 iniviati comprese le notifiche ovviamente aizzo devo rimettermi in pari ...aspe che ti mando 1999 messaggi stasera ...li reggi? :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

ti è mai capitato, spettabile jb,
di fare battute in chiaro per poi riderne in privato con qualcuna?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per me un thè. Limone, senza zucchero. Grazie.


Dopo che ti ho inviato i 1999 messaggi ti servirà credimicitisivi


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti è mai capitato, spettabile jb,
> di fare battute in chiaro per poi riderne in privato con qualcuna?


No. Mi è capitato che scrivessero (altri a me) per pm circa discussioni sul forum. E' capitato anche che credessero fossi più "morbido" in privato. Si sbagliavano.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il sushi non riesco:unhappy:. Potrei provare con un preservativo aromatizzato :carneval:


se te ne trovo uno al pesce? Scherzo scherzo scherzo :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Mi è capitato che scrivessero (altri a me) per pm circa discussioni sul forum. E' capitato anche che credessero fossi più "morbido" in privato. Si sbagliavano.


è un mondo che mi ripugna quello dei corridoi paralleli, che è diverso dai discorsi amichevoli,s'intende


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un mondo che mi ripugna quello dei corridoi paralleli, che è diverso dai discorsi amichevoli,s'intende


Tu hai troppa paura di quello che si possa pensare o dire di te. Non è che ti ripugna, lo temi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non era se mi arrabbi ti sputtano.
> Più che altro era proprio: Fra tutti quelli che possono parla tu sei il primo che dovrebbe stasse zitto.



il che vuol dire, dalle mie parti: abbassa la cresta. Che è esattamente quel che ho detto: "rimettere a posto". Pare però che sia difficile da intendere. Con questo, chiudo, mi aspetta un film.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu hai troppa paura di quello che si possa pensare o dire di te. Non è che ti ripugna, lo temi.


come vuoi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come vuoi:mrgreen:


Sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aahhh, Conte, dimenticavo, sempre lo stesso biondino me pare che una volta disse:
> 
> "Se qua nun te piace perché nun ce sta più Quibb, te ne poi sempre annà a fanculo da un'altra parte"
> 
> Mi pare che più o meno fossero queste le esatte parole.


Si lo conosco anch'io il biondo che non impegna.
Mi spiego meglio allora:
Prima ho detto che se non mi trovo più bene qui me ne vado,
Adesso te lo spiego meglio ancora.

Non mi piace più qui?
Smetto di loggarmi.

Non c'è legge che possa imporre al contepinceton di loggarsi su un forum.

Pensavo che l'avessi capito da te stesso.



E questo ti dà la reale misura di cosa mi importa a me di sto posto
Nel 2014.

Io scusami, ma ho già dato per questo forum.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

secondo me, è chiaro che vi è come un sotto-forum.
Un posto, dove si chiede, si chiarisce, si approfondisce,
si scherza ecc. non tutto va messo in piazza. Non per 
nulla esistono le affinità tra le persone ... cioè, è ovvio. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

*alessandra*

goditi questo video 


[video=youtube_share;8bnIWPLz7k0]http://youtu.be/8bnIWPLz7k0[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sai ehm
> Dubito assai che Quibbel avesse i dati sempre sotto gli occhi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Secondo me lui se ne fregava altamente di queste quisquiglie...
> ...


Quibbel se ne fregava di quel che voleva lui e ignorVa quando gli faceva comodo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quibbel se ne fregava di quel che voleva lui e ignorVa quando gli faceva comodo.


Possibile...
Sai lui amava la quiete e la tranquillità
la sciallanza insomma...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...
> Sai lui amava la quiete e la tranquillità
> la sciallanza insomma...


Certo come no.....


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...
> Sai lui amava la quiete e la tranquillità
> la sciallanza insomma...


tanto sciallo da inventarsi da paranoico psichiatrico quale è una teoria sulla pnl...e tu beccaccione che ancora ci credi...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tanto sciallo da inventarsi da paranoico psichiatrico quale è una teoria sulla pnl...e tu beccaccione che ancora ci credi...


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...
> Sai lui amava la quiete e la tranquillità
> la sciallanza insomma...





Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse non avete capito. Riprovo a spiegare, come se dovessi farlo a dei bambini di quattro anni.
> 
> 
> *"Se qua nun te piace perché nun ce sta più Quibb, te ne poi sempre annà a fanculo da un'altra parte"*
> ...


:up:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


si vabbè ma mica è l'unico eh?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

non penso che il conte credesse alla teoria , più che altro arrivava a fagiuolo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo come no.....


Porco can
Quibbel lavorava come un matto...
E non aveva certo tanto tempo per il forum...

Poi aveva e ha una fissa.

" Io non mi faccio comandare da nessuno!".

Quindi se una persona faceva l'insistente con lui, lui si adoperava per fare l'esatto contrario, pur di di disattendere le pressioni no?

Ognuno è fatto a modo suo no?

Non pensi che tutti vorremmo un mondo in cui tutti guardano con i nostri occhi?

Ciò è impossibile.

Il mondo mia cara è fatto così:
C'è chi prova la Capoeira e la trova una figata.
C'è chi prova la Capoeira e la trova una stronzata.

Poi passa il primo mona che non l'ha mai provata
e sentenzia, dato che el mona sa tuto,

l'è na roba da negri scherpa.

Fattene una ragione con le battaglie perse.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che il conte credesse alla teoria , più che altro arrivava a fagiuolo


io so per certo che se non ci credeva poco ci manca....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che il conte credesse alla teoria , più che altro arrivava a fagiuolo


Ehm...ho studiato la pnl...
dal 2003 al 2005.
E non mi pareva roba da negri sherpa.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> tanto sciallo da inventarsi da paranoico psichiatrico quale è una teoria sulla pnl...e tu beccaccione che ancora ci credi...


conte sei di un patetico che la metà ne basta


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso che il conte credesse alla teoria , più che altro arrivava a fagiuolo


Poi io non sono uomo da credere alle teorie, ma solo alle pertinenze e alle pratiche.
Poi mi capita di vedere persone che si accaniscono con un magnete e un pezzo di legno, e si incazzano perchè sul legno il magnetismo non ha effetto...

Che ci posso fare io?


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ho studiato la pnl...
> dal 2003 al 2005.
> E non mi pareva roba da negri sherpa.


nemmeno da nanetti da giardino se per questo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can
> Quibbel lavorava come un matto...
> E non aveva certo tanto tempo per il forum...
> 
> ...


Non così, amico nano. Senti, ma quella cosa del non farsi comandare da nessuno esattamente come andava a braccetto con i ricordi del bambino di due anni che scapppava di casa perchè incompreso (...), il tornare indietro nel tempo (ringiovanendosi nel frattempo) dormendo ed il nutrirsi di cavalli morti trovarti a bordo fiume? Per sapere, eh.

EDIT: scusate dimenticato la recentissima aggressione alla sovrana Romania da parte della bellicosa Madre Russia, con tanto di carri armati ed aerei abbattuti.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza l'acca, amico nano. Senti, ma quella cosa del non farsi comandare da nessuno esattamente come andava a braccetto con i ricordi del bambino di due anni che scapppava di casa perchè incompreso (...), il tornare indietro nel tempo (ringiovanendosi nel frattempo) dormendo *ed il nutrirsi di cavalli morti trovarti a bordo fiume?* Per sapere, eh.
> 
> EDIT: scusate dimenticato la recentissima aggressione alla sovrana Romania da parte della bellicosa Madre Russia, con tanto di carri armati ed aerei abbattuti.


eeehhh????


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

fino al golpe quib sembrava lo schiavettodi bruja e fedrifrago e poi è impazzito di copo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non così, amico nano. Senti, ma quella cosa del non farsi comandare da nessuno esattamente come andava a braccetto con i ricordi del bambino di due anni che scapppava di casa perchè incompreso (...), il tornare indietro nel tempo (ringiovanendosi nel frattempo) dormendo ed il nutrirsi di cavalli morti trovarti a bordo fiume? Per sapere, eh.
> 
> EDIT: scusate dimenticato la recentissima aggressione alla sovrana Romania da parte della bellicosa Madre Russia, con tanto di carri armati ed aerei abbattuti.


Eppure ti piaccia o meno
IO ho imparato tantissimo da lui e da Lothar
sull'arte del vivere...

Del vivere esattamente come piace a me.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non così, amico nano. Senti, ma quella cosa del non farsi comandare da nessuno esattamente come andava a braccetto con i ricordi del bambino di due anni che scapppava di casa perchè incompreso (...),* il tornare indietro nel tempo (ringiovanendosi nel frattempo) dormendo ed il nutrirsi di cavalli morti trovarti a bordo fiume?* Per sapere, eh.
> 
> EDIT: *scusate dimenticato la recentissima aggressione alla sovrana Romania da parte della bellicosa Madre Russia, con tanto di carri armati ed aerei abbattuti*.


ma cos'è sta roba? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> eeehhh????


Lo scrisse lui. Pare che ad un certo punto trovò un cavallo morto sulla riva di un fiume e se ne cibò, facendo salumi di quanto non immediatamente commestibile. Mica lo sapeva come o di cosa era morta la bestia. O se fosse piena di steoridi e chi l'avesse lasciata lì. Mica chiamò la forestale. Macchè, via che se magna.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure ti piaccia o meno
> IO ho imparato tantissimo da lui e da Lothar
> sull'arte del vivere...
> 
> Del vivere esattamente come piace a me.


ecco ma perché non andate a vivere tutti e tre insieme in un isola deserta cn tante fighe e senza adsl, né collegamento satellitare e vi levate dai coglioni?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fino al golpe quib sembrava lo schiavettodi bruja e fedrifrago e poi è impazzito di copo


Beh sai com'è no?
Io glielo dissi a Bruja
lei fece lo gnorri...

E fu così che...

QUib aperse gli occhi e guardò.

Ma io non so quel che vide.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eppure ti piaccia o meno
> IO ho imparato tantissimo da lui e da Lothar
> sull'arte del vivere...
> 
> Del vivere esattamente come piace a me.


Non tirare dentro il Micio. Il Micio è tanti di quei gradi meglio di te (lui, eh) che la sua amicizia per te è un dono dal cielo. Pensa dove sei tu, in effetti.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo scrisse lui. Pare che ad un certo punto trovò un cavallo morto sulla riva di un fiume e se ne cibò, facendo salumi di quanto non immediatamente commestibile. Mica lo sapeva come o di cosa era morta la bestia. O se fosse piena di steoridi e chi l'avesse lasciata lì. Mica chiamò la forestale. Macchè, via che se magna.


perché l'hai letto???
passeranno 7 giorni!


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo scrisse lui. Pare che ad un certo punto trovò un cavallo morto sulla riva di un fiume e se ne cibò, facendo salumi di quanto non immediatamente commestibile. Mica lo sapeva come o di cosa era morta la bestia. O se fosse piena di steoridi e chi l'avesse lasciata lì. Mica chiamò la forestale. Macchè, via che se magna.


ma che schifo.....
vabbè che non è normale si vede...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma cos'è sta roba? :singleeye:


Sempre roba di Quib.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Stermy_special ha detto:


> T'e' piaciuta la figura de merda cosmica che hai fatto ed hai abbozzato anche le scuse false come na' banconota da 15 neuro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


muori merda


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché l'hai letto???
> passeranno 7 giorni!


Che farfugli?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Stermy_special ha detto:


> T'e' piaciuta la figura de merda cosmica che hai fatto ed hai abbozzato anche le scuse false come na' banconota da 15 neuro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ti sei clonato?

TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?

Ma da non credere....


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

secondo me tubarao mi capisce


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non tirare dentro il Micio. Il Micio è tanti di quei gradi meglio di te (lui, eh) che la sua amicizia per te è un dono dal cielo. Pensa dove sei tu, in effetti.


Non l'ho capita ma va ben così...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sempre roba di Quib.


ai confini della realtà...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita ma va ben così...


Vuol dire che a confronto di te Lothar è uno di gran cuore, prodigo, amante della famiglia e senz'altro altruista. Tu sei l'esatto opposto, gretto, meschino, egoista e tirchio, oltre che pavido. Questo sei. E, ripeto, ringrazia la Madonna che ti vuol bene.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tesoro non vorrei contraddirti  ma dimmi quando mai ti lasci bacchettare senza replicare :mrgreen:se una volta dovesse succedere ci sarà un terremoto che non lascerà scampo a nessuno :singleeye::mrgreen: quindi continua pure ad esser come sei ma non ti stupire se talvolta le reazioni sono pungenti


Tesoro JB?


Ommadonna.




Paura.



Non ho il coraggio di continuare a leggere...


Paura2


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me tubarao mi capisce


Daje allora.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tesoro JB?
> 
> 
> Ommadonna.
> ...


si sono calate le braghe; pare che fra te e jb siano intercorsi un duemilacinqucentosei messaggiprivati


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vuol dire che a confronto di te Lothar è uno di gran cuore, prodigo, amante della famiglia e senz'altro altruista. Tu sei l'esatto opposto, gretto, meschino, egoista e tirchio, oltre che pavido. Questo sei. E, ripeto, ringrazia la Madonna che ti vuol bene.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Si secondo me, la Madonna mi protegge...
Ma domenica, altri due Giovanni...tra i santi...eheheheheehheh...

Ma non dimentico mai il Battista
che ci rimise la testa per colpa di un re bislacco che si fece irretire da una troietta...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E cosa diceva di male il Battista?
Ad Erode Antipa?
Non ti è lecito tenerti la moglie di tuo fratello.

Poi perchè dici pavido?
Di che dovrei avere paura?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tesoro JB?
> 
> 
> Ommadonna.
> ...


Si si tesoro e supersimpa  E lui sbuffa ....ma tanto sbufferebbe a prescindere


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ai confini della realtà...


E la guerra dei Klingdom?
E i trimellini?

QUesto per me l'aspetto più affascinante di lui no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

Stermy_special ha detto:


> T'e' piaciuta la figura de merda cosmica che hai fatto ed hai abbozzato anche le scuse false come na' banconota da 15 neuro?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



e che è?
il vicenza ha vinto la champions league? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sono calate le braghe; pare che fra te e jb siano intercorsi un duemilacinqucentosei messaggiprivati


ma perchè? Cosa significa il numero di mp? C'è un limite da regolamento? Non sto cazzeggiando, sono serio... non ho ancora ben capito questa cosa della reputazione.


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Messa a posto Tu? :risata::sarcastic:  Sì, sì, sempre come dici te, sempre. Hai sempre talmente tanta ragione che mi chiedo come il forum stesso non abbia il tuo nome nel titolo. Buon samba (che in portoghese è maschile. La rumba è femminile).


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè? *Cosa significa il numero di mp?* C'è un limite da regolamento? Non sto cazzeggiando, sono serio... non ho ancora ben capito questa cosa della reputazione.


Indicherebbe, secondo Tubarao ma poi anche no nel senso che oggi pare gli girasse così, che se hai un numero alto o tendenzialmente alto di pm vuol dire che cerchi da scopare. Tipo. O comunque che per me valga questa regola empirica.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

*intermezzo*

[video=youtube;Uph2L5VATck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uph2L5VATck&feature=share&list=P  L6C4ED4C56863AE8B[/video]


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indicherebbe, secondo Tubarao ma poi anche no nel senso che oggi pare gli girasse così, che se hai un numero alto o tendenzialmente alto di pm vuol dire che cerchi da scopare. Tipo. O comunque che per me valga questa regola empirica.


E dove starebbe il problema? Anche se fosse?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indicherebbe, secondo Tubarao ma poi anche no nel senso che oggi pare gli girasse così, che se hai un numero alto o tendenzialmente alto di pm vuol dire che cerchi da scopare. Tipo. O comunque che per me valga questa regola empirica.


Ma dei che ha solo usato un modo per dirti di non rompergli il cazzo, che lui non lo rompe a te...essù....


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè? Cosa significa il numero di mp? C'è un limite da regolamento? Non sto cazzeggiando, sono serio... non ho ancora ben capito questa cosa della reputazione.


se lo chiedi a me temo di essere la meno indicata


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E dove starebbe il problema? Anche se fosse?


pure conte un duecentosei


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indicherebbe, secondo Tubarao ma poi anche no nel senso che oggi pare gli girasse così, che se hai un numero alto o tendenzialmente alto di pm vuol dire che cerchi da scopare. Tipo. O comunque che per me valga questa regola empirica.


ah ok... solo deduzioni aleatorie quindi... mi stavo preoccupando :smile:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E dove starebbe il problema? Anche se fosse?


nessuno, a parte la tristezza e il pietismo che suscita?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

che ne dite delle mie nuove converse?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei che ha solo usato un modo per dirti di non rompergli il cazzo, che lui non lo rompe a te...essù....


Lo sai che hai la faccia come il culo, e che non è vero, e che tu per una cazzata, davvero una cazzata come "state bboni", hai tirato fuori ristorantini e Vicenza? Eh? Ma dico io, che cazzo c'ha la gente che scrive qua sopra? Ma tu prima di scrivere ti fai mai un esame di quella roba nera che hai al posto della coscienza? No, eh?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo chiedi a me temo di essere la meno indicata


dai dea... sei qui da una vita e non conosci il regolamento? :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... solo deduzioni aleatorie quindi... mi stavo preoccupando :smile:


Si Joey è molto Aristotelico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> View attachment 8498
> 
> che ne dite delle mie nuove converse?


fan cagare


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nessuno, a parte la tristezza e il pietismo che suscita?


Potrei capire se ci fossero lamentele. Ce ne sono?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure conte un duecentosei


Me la spieghi?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E dove starebbe il problema? Anche se fosse?


Che non è così. Non che non sia così per me. Non è così per nessuno. Poi io mica ho problemi di sorta. Anzi, aspettavo di sapere quanti ne avessi io, di pm. Ancora aspetto.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Indicherebbe, secondo Tubarao ma poi anche no nel senso che oggi pare gli girasse così, che se hai un numero alto o tendenzialmente alto di pm vuol dire che cerchi da scopare. Tipo. O comunque che per me valga questa regola empirica.


vabbè dai...non ti nascondere...sei qui perché speravi di arraffare figa e sei rimasto col cazzo in mano...capita, non ti devi vergognare


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> fan cagare



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah ok... solo deduzioni aleatorie quindi... mi stavo preoccupando :smile:


Ti stavi preoccupando per nulla, in effetti.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Potrei capire se ci fossero lamentele. Ce ne sono?


ma che minchia ne so. e che minchia me ne frega. a me fa tristezza punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> vabbè dai...non ti nascondere...sei qui perché speravi di arraffare figa e sei rimasto col cazzo in mano...capita, non ti devi vergognare


Ammazza, un altro dei miei innumerevoli fans. Sì sì, è così.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che hai la faccia come il culo, e che non è vero, e che tu per una cazzata, davvero una cazzata come "state bboni", hai tirato fuori ristorantini e Vicenza? Eh? Ma dico io, che cazzo c'ha la gente che scrive qua sopra? Ma tu prima di scrivere ti fai mai un esame di quella roba nera che hai al posto della coscienza? No, eh?


Ma Charles, non stiamo parlando a sto giro, di me.
Ma di te.
E se rileggi è tutto scritto.
Alessandra apre un 3d su questa roba qui.
E tu tranci.

No io quando posto sono a ruota libera...

Scrivo sempre e solo la prima cosa che mi passa per la testa...

Mica sto componendo una sinfonia eh?
Sto lanciando manciate di byte, dopo aver letto manciate di byte...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E in più sto guardando l'uomo tigre su youtube.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Joey è molto Aristotelico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lo sherpa, casomai.


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai dea... sei qui da una vita e non conosci il regolamento? :unhappy:


è evidente che non l'abbia mai letto, per chi mi hai preso?:singleeye:


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non è così. Non che non sia così per me. Non è così per nessuno. Poi io mica ho problemi di sorta. Anzi, aspettavo di sapere quanti ne avessi io, di pm. Ancora aspetto.


Boh io non capisco. Ma sono fuori dal giro, ne ricevo pochissimi. E ne mando anche meno.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sherpa, casomai.


No...
Lo sciarpo è induttivo.

Per questo s'incazza.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Charles, non stiamo parlando a sto giro, di me.
> Ma di te.
> E se rileggi è tutto scritto.
> Alessandra apre un 3d su questa roba qui.
> ...


Io scrivo quello che penso. Può piacere o meno, esula da me. Tu scrivi quello che ti fa comodo ed in più, manciata di bit per un'altra, t'incazzi, non capisci più un cazzo e pisci fuori dal vaso di gran lunga. Questo perchè pensi non a cosa scrivere ma a CHI sta scrivendo, e poi ti scappa la mano. Succede.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non l'abbia mai letto, per chi mi hai preso?:singleeye:


Però lo critichi.
Ti pare leale?


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> fan cagare


pure con le scarpe te la pigli?:rotfl:

chiara, ti puzzano i piedi?


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente che non l'abbia mai letto, per chi mi hai preso?:singleeye:


ogni tanto ti sopravvaluto... colpa del nickname impegnativo che ti sei scelta :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io scrivo quello che penso. Può piacere o meno, esula da me. Tu scrivi quello che ti fa comodo ed in più, manciata di bit per un'altra, t'incazzi, non capisci più un cazzo e pisci fuori dal vaso di gran lunga. Questo perchè pensi non a cosa scrivere ma a CHI sta scrivendo, e poi ti scappa la mano. Succede.


Scusa ma dove mi vedi incazzato
negli ultimi 35mila post?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove mi vedi incazzato
> negli ultimi 35mila post?


Minchia, hai voglia. Ristorantino, ultimamente. Quando telefonasti a Simy per insultarla. Per dire. Che coraggio. Con chi se la vede stavolta il prode Naoto Date?


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammazza, un altro dei miei innumerevoli fans. Sì sì, è così.


mi piacciono i freaks in effetti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, hai voglia. Ristorantino, ultimamente. Quando telefonasti a Simy per insultarla. Per dire. Che coraggio. Con chi se la vede stavolta il prode Naoto Date?


No io a dirti il vero me la sono risa a crepapelle.
Cercai di telefonare a Simy, per chiarire, come mai mi dava del pezzo di merda no?
Sai com'è
Io non amo fare flame su un forum no?
Sto alla puntata 105...quando smaschera misterx...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

*ALESSANDRA*

beccati questi

[video=youtube_share;-2F35fOiGd4]http://youtu.be/-2F35fOiGd4[/video]


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure con le scarpe te la pigli?:rotfl:
> 
> chiara, ti puzzano i piedi?


ma sul serio...già le converse fanno cagare di loro, poi del brasile verde oro direi che mi stimolano l'intestino crasso


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si sono calate le braghe; pare che fra te e jb siano intercorsi un duemilacinqucentosei messaggiprivati


Impossibile.
Sono solo due.


Mp di tebe

Ciao maschio alfa, me lo dai?


Mp di risposta di JB

No.



Bei tempi. Era un romanticone.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


no dai...fa tanto anni '80. comprati le espadrillas e poi hai fatto l'ein plein...:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (23 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mosking:





Tebe ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Sono solo due.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mosking:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no dai...fa tanto anni '80. comprati le *espadrillas* e poi hai fatto l'ein plein...:mrgreen:


da #frikkettona#punkabbestia#sherpa#centrosociale :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Sono solo due.
> 
> 
> ...


ma ti credo..lui vuole essere un po' corteggiato prima. neanche io te lo avrei dato così


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da #frikkettona#punkabbestia#sherpa#centrosociale :mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
minchia ma il mondo si sta ribaltando:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

ma era quando diceva c'ho tutte queste donne che mi corteggiano?
e poi era solo la tebe?
ma i mp non se li sarà scritti da solo?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma era quando diceva c'ho tutte queste donne che mi corteggiano?*
> e poi era solo la tebe?
> ma i mp non se li sarà scritti da solo?


Ahahahahahahah! Ma quando mai l'ho detto?


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma era quando diceva c'ho tutte queste donne che mi corteggiano?
> e poi era solo la tebe?
> ma i mp non se li sarà scritti da solo?


infatti bisogna dirgli di cambiarsi l'avatar da Clint Eastwood a Anthony Perkins


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah! Ma quando mai l'ho detto?


dici tante di quelle stronzate che manco te le rìcordi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah! Ma quando mai l'ho detto?


giurin giuretto che l'hai detto


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> dici tante di quelle stronzate che manco te le rìcordi:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sicuramente, ma questa proprio non penso d'averla mai detta se non scherzando. Forse.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> giurin giuretto che l'hai detto


See, vabbè. Minni, ammesso che l'abbia fatto scherzavo. Giurin giuretto.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma questa proprio non penso d'averla mai detta se non scherzando. Forse.


ma infatti chi ci crederebbe?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma infatti chi ci crederebbe?


Infatti, infatti. Esattamente.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti, infatti. Esattamente.


vabbè ma è stato quando ancora credevi che qui era pieno di beccaccioni che avrebbero potuto bersi le tue cazzate
non verrai giudicato male, tranquillo


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> vabbè ma è stato quando ancora credevi che qui era pieno di beccaccioni che avrebbero potuto bersi le tue cazzate
> non verrai giudicato male, tranquillo


Giusto. Invece è pregno di geni del male.


----------



## @lex (23 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto. Invece è pregno di geni del male.


 #esattamente#


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se te ne trovo uno al pesce? Scherzo scherzo scherzo :unhappy:


:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Impossibile.
> Sono solo due.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotflreoccupante sta cosa :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> da #frikkettona#punkabbestia#sherpa#centrosociale :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure conte un duecentosei


Impossibile2
Solo con me ne ha scambiati 13456

Le fonti che hai sono fallicamente fallaci


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma ti credo..lui vuole essere un po' corteggiato prima. neanche io te lo avrei dato così


W l ironia capita al volo


----------



## @lex (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> W l ironia capita al volo


Capita al volo....già


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> W l ironia capita al volo


in fondo poteva essere reciproca e uno non ha capito quella del'altro.
che babele


----------



## @lex (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo poteva essere reciproca e uno non ha capito quella del'altro.
> che babele


No guarda che io ho cspito l‘ironia e hi rispostocon ironia.  se lei non ha capito pazienza. la seconda risposta non era ironica


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2014)

ma esisterà un qualche argomento a caso che non provochi anche solo lontanamente o di sponda equivoci/malintesi/polemiche?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma esisterà un qualche argomento a caso che non provochi anche solo lontanamente o di sponda equivoci/malintesi/polemiche?


Le Converse 



@lex ha detto:


> ma sul serio...già le converse fanno cagare di loro, poi del brasile verde oro direi che mi stimolano l'intestino crasso


Anatema! Anatema! Anatema!
E' che bisogna saperle portare, dopo i 16 anni. E noi sappiamo 

queste sono le ultime mie (di una lunga e folta serie). The Who nel cuore :smile:


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Le Converse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma esattamente in quali occasioni si mettono?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Le Converse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne ho un paio anch'io ma basse.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma esattamente in quali occasioni si mettono?


hm, io le uso in tutte le occasioni non formali (non necessariamente queste degli who), quelle nelle quali non mi va di portare tacchi o scarpe 'serie' basse o stivali alti o bassi etc etc. Jeans stretti, maglietta, Converse e esco.

PS: io le porto anche con le giacche di taglio maschile, jeans stretti, blusa o camicia. Insomma, le uso spesso, ne ho un sacco


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho un paio anch'io ma basse.


ma no, basse nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, basse nooooooooo!!!!


 lo so ma le Superga costavano di più :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> lo so ma le Superga costavano di più :carneval:


ah, fra le due hai fatto bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, fra le due hai fatto bene :mrgreen:


:incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :incazzato:



:sorriso2: eh, io le Superga non le reggevo nemmeno negli anni '80; in effetti le ho sempre snobbate preferendo loro gli anfibi inglesi blu. Anche d'state :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2014)

e con gli anfibi ti puzzano i piedi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con gli anfibi ti puzzano i piedi?


puzzaVANO. Se ci provo adesso mi si staccano, i piedi, ancor prima di marcire. Pesa(va)no un sacco, i Dr. Martens.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2014)

:rotfl:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> puzzaVANO. Se ci provo adesso* mi si staccano, i piedi, ancor prima di marcire*. Pesa(va)no un sacco, i Dr. Martens.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con gli anfibi ti puzzano i piedi?


Anche con le converse non si scherza :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche con le converse non si scherza :unhappy:


ma fanno malissimo alla schiena. Si è convinta pure mia figlia, l'ho convertita alle Merrel.


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fanno malissimo alla schiena. Si è convinta pure mia figlia, l'ho convertita alle Merrel.


esistono le Merrel tacco 12?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fanno malissimo alla schiena. Si è convinta pure mia figlia, l'ho convertita alle Merrel.


Mah io ho sempre scarpe basse e sono l'unica tra le mie conoscenze che non soffre di mal di schiena.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> esistono le Merrel tacco 12?


ehm... certo, le fanno apposta per me.
Testimonial della Merrel io.


----------



## gas (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... certo, le fanno apposta per me.
> Testimonial della Merrel io.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... certo, le fanno apposta per me.
> Testimonial della Merrel io.


Sono piuttosto distratta sulle marche (che ho le converse l'ho scoperto perché me l'hanno detto) e non conoscevo le merrel, sono andata a cercarle. Le ho viste in negozio e mi son sembrate comode ma brutte oltre misura se si sono superati i 14 anni e non si fa trekking.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fanno malissimo alla schiena. Si è convinta pure mia figlia, l'ho convertita alle Merrel.


Ma anche le samsonite!! Sono ottime :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fanno malissimo alla schiena. Si è convinta pure mia figlia, l'ho convertita alle Merrel.


ci sono i plantari ammortizzati appositi (che ammortizzano la pianta e alzano il tallone di un cm e sono fluffy fluffy). Io ne compero uno per paio di Converse; camminadoci anche tanto non ho mai avuto problemi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto distratta sulle marche (che ho le converse l'ho scoperto perché me l'hanno detto) e non conoscevo le merrel, sono andata a cercarle. Le ho viste in negozio e mi son sembrate comode ma brutte oltre misura se si sono superati i 14 anni e non si fa trekking.


sono ORRIPILANTI.
Ma con quelle arrivi a sera che ti sembra di aver volato.
E se cammini molto te ne innamori.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono ORRIPILANTI.
> Ma con quelle arrivi a sera che ti sembra di aver volato.
> E se cammini molto te ne innamori.


secondo me (ma non ho le Merrel se non da mezza corsa) un paio di scarpe con le quali si vola (dondolando), letteralmente, sono le MBT. Ne ho e ne godo, solo che sono o molto sportive (sembrano proprio scarpe da ginnastica) o molto bruttine (sembrano scarpe correttive). Ma la sensazione che danno è impagabile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *sono ORRIPILANTI.*
> Ma con quelle arrivi a sera che ti sembra di aver volato.
> E se cammini molto te ne innamori.


Ah ecco, io mi ero trattenuta 
Se devo camminare molto me ne frego ma non è una necessità quotidiana.
Per piacere/sport ho preso qualcosa di simile decatlhon.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci sono i* plantari ammortizzati *appositi (che ammortizzano la pianta e alzano il tallone di un cm e sono fluffy fluffy). Io ne compero uno per paio di Converse; camminadoci anche tanto non ho mai avuto problemi.


Marca e distribuzione please


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Marca e distribuzione please


hm, io li compero dal mio calzolaio. Aspetta che vedo di rimediarti una foto dal web


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, io li compero dal mio calzolaio. Aspetta che vedo di rimediarti una foto dal web


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


>



eccoci: ti ho trovato tante immagini, a seconda che ti piacciano: di marca, tecniche, di cuoio. Queste sono intere: 

   

se non le trovi intere, non ti piacciono, sono troppo alte o basse, il materiale ti sembra scadente (non tutte si posso lavare), puoi sempre prendere gli alzatacchi dell'altezza per te confortevole e del materiale preferito (silicone, polimero, cuoio -ma è duro-, gomma): (gli ultimi che ho messo -vigor- sono spaziali come confort). 



Li fissi bene detro la scarpa e poi rivesti il tutto con una normalissima soletta confortevole (polimero, pelle, carboni attivi, quel che vuoi, basta che sia di materiale 'ciccione', che ti faccia l'ammortizzazione sotto il metatarso):




magicamente le tue Converse (o chi per loro) sono comodissime e non puzzano più


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eccoci: ti ho trovato tante immagini, a seconda che ti piacciano: di marca, tecniche, di cuoio. Queste sono intere:
> 
> View attachment 8503 View attachment 8504 View attachment 8508View attachment 8505View attachment 8506 View attachment 8507
> 
> ...


*Corro* a prenderle :up:


----------

